# How to taper a 1" dowel?



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi guys and gals. I need to figure out how to taper a 36" long 1" dowel to 1/2" at one end. Any ideas so the dowel is perfectly tapered?
Thanks.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I'd use my lathe. "Perfectly", however, might be tough to do


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Make a box, mount your dowel at an angle 1/4" higher at one end. Make the box with a lip for your router to slide back and forth. then turn your dowel a little at a time and run the router back and forth. Use your imagination to make it work. Maybe a handle mounted to the end to help rotate it.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

+1 for Jbay


----------



## GlenintheNorth (Dec 6, 2016)

Jbay's trick is a very old method. Usually a scraper or hand plane was used, but the idea is easily adapted for use with a router.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Your welcome!


----------

